# Finally after about a year of searching........



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I have got my hands on a genuine Ford Sat Nav unit! The unit I was after is like trying to find rocking horse poo,! If I had a Focus or Mondeo they are in abundance but no such luck with the one for my car. I have literally been checking eBay daily, then last week one came up.

Anyhow, out with the old. The O.E Sony 6 disc.










and in with the new, a Ford TravelPilot FX Navigation Unit. (Also changed the complete silver surround that goes around the vents, buttons, climate control etc as Ford damaged this which you can see just under the stereo in the above picture, nice one Ford )










Navigation all working , I hate having a Sat Nav hanging off the windscreen. It is one of my pet hates!










Bluetooth working :thumb:










and USB, which has to be one of my favourite factory fitted features of the car! (also has Bluetooth air play from my phone too)



















So pleased with this purchase and got it for a bargain price of £300! Factory upgrade or buying direct from Ford is crazy money! The unit is like new and not a single mark on it.

I have to say it is much nicer and more user friendly than my original unit. Things like finding an album/song on the USB is a lot quicker and easier, same with searching the phone book too.

I did want to fit the O.E GPS antenna but this was going to prove a little tricky and overly expensive. The only sensible option was one of these square antennas but I didn't want it in view and certainly not stuck to the dash! So the best option was here



















Was a real pain to fit it there as the rubber insert comes out but the actual pocket won't come out with outthe dash. But we made it happen and I am really pleased with its position as you can't see it at all when sitting in the car, you have to get up lean over the dash. :thumb:

I also fitted the later style power button as the original version like mine came with looked a little cheap and nasty!

Original on the left vs newer version on the right.










Ahhh much better!



















You can how poor the original looks in the first picture with the old Sony unit.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice one Ben :thumb:

In the Fords I've had, those Sony units are pretty decent - sure you can recoup a few funds by selling it on.

Also the Kuga I had, had the same satnav system you just fitted, from what I remember it's a decent system and well placed in the ****pit ( remembering my OEM Mondeo unit down by the gearstick ) Doh !

enjoy, looks good.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Cheers  (would you believe I have nearly had the Kuga two years!)

I agree about its position in the ****pit. It is at a nice height for use as apposed to other cars where it was way too low down!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great and good price


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I know what you mean about the sat nav on the screen, my last car had one built in but not this, I can live with it as I love the car. I'm just after hiding the wiring.
Looks good


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A tad envious, that would sit nicely in my Mondeo. Is the radio DAB?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> A tad envious, that would sit nicely in my Mondeo. Is the radio DAB?


This one wouldn't sit nicely as the way they fit is totally different :lol: . Mondeo ones are so much easier to come by! As for DAB, they aren't but can be.....

(not my car, think this is in a Mondeo)










http://www.autodab.co.uk/

:thumb:


----------

